# Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich



## marja (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen

vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen.

Auf der Suche nach einem Futterautomat bin ich auf folgendem Produkt gestoßen *SuperFish*. Dieser schein identisch mit dem *Velda* Automat zu sein. Allerdings hat dieser eine mechn. Uhr die mir keinen guten Eindruck macht.

Nun habe ich aber einmal *diesen* und *diesen* Automat gesehen. Hat jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit einem der beiden. Die scheinen eine Digitale Uhr zu haben, aber Informationen finde ich leider im Netz bisher nicht.

Der Koi Cafe ist mir etwas zu teuer, naja und selber bauen, da habe ich doch zwei Linke Hände.

Die Fische werde ich vorrangig mit Hand füttern, allerdings kann ich nicht jeden Tag in den Kleingarten, deswegen möchte ich mir solch ein Automat zulegen und suche Erfahrung. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

LG Marja


----------



## Kaje (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Das Thema interessiert mich auch sehr, da ich schon seit längerem überlege, mir auch einen futterautomaten anzuschaffen.


----------



## marja (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Hallo Jens

also den von SuperFish kann ich erstmal nicht empfehlen. Den hatte ich mir zugelegt, gut vielleicht war es ein Montagsgerät, die Uhr (mechn.) habe ich klicken gehört, aber nach einem Tag, ging sie bereits nach. Es ist wie eine mech. Zeitschaltuhr. Du kannst die schniepel zum aktivieren des Futterauswurfes um 10:00 / 14:00 / 18:00 / 22:00 / 02:00 / 06:00 stellen zum Füttern. Da finde ich aber ggf. die digitalen Uhren besser, aber da suche ich noch Informationen.

LG Marja


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

ich stehe auch vor diesem Problem, kann aber nur so kleine Dinger finden ?


----------



## Kaje (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Ich habe noch irgendwo ein Prospekt daheim, indem u.a. auch Futterautomaten angeboten werden. Diese können elektronisch in Zeit/ Futtermenge/wie oft/ und das beste.. wie weit das Futter vom Automaten in den Teich geschmissen werden soll. Muss heute abend mal schauen, wo ich das habe.. Kosten ca. 50.- Euro


----------



## marja (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Hallo zusammen

ich habe mir gestern folgendes Produkt ersteigert (*hier*). Für einen schmalen Taler. Auf der Homepage soll das Dingens ja um die 89,00 Euro kosten. Es scheint eine digitale Uhr zu haben. Wenn ich das Gerät habe, werde ich mal Bilder davon machen, da man diese nicht wirklich im Netz findet. Vor allendingen die Befestigung bzw. der Auswurf interessiert mich.

SuperFish bringt laut einem Anbieter *das Produkt *raus. Es soll um die 90 Euro kosten und das Futter auch auswerfen. Aber einen Termin kann der Anbieter mir noch nicht sagen. 

Aber wie erwähnt, das oben angezeigte Ebay Angebot fand ich sehr günstig, ich hoffe und denke das das Gerät o.k. ist.

LG Marja


----------



## marja (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Guten Morgen

nun habe ich am vergangenen Wochenende den bei Ebay ersteigerten Futterautomaten erhalten. Ich muß ehrlich sagen das Ding ist voll o.k. Man hat 4 Fütterungszeiten die man ganz idividuell festlegen kann, da digitale Uhr. Pro Zeit kann man dann noch festlegen ob ein oder zwei Mal Futter ausgeworfen werden soll. D.h. der Behälter muß direkt über das Wasser hängen, da er es nicht wirft sonde rnur fallen lässt.

Nun habe ich es soweit einigermaßen befestigt, bin aber auf der Suche nach *so etwas*.da heißt es, entweder selber basteln oder kaufen, wobei ich denke das man es basteln muß Und das bei meinen linken Händen.

Bilder vom Automat mache ich noch, sorry habe ich vergessen.

Nur das man sich es vorstellen kann. Im Haus unten befindet sich wie ein Propeller, der dann bei Aktivierung sich einmal dreht und somit Futter in das Wasser abgibt. Pro Fütterung werden 15Gramm (lt. Homepage) freigegeben, d.h. bei 4x2 Fütterungen wären dies dann 120Gramm. Aktuell habe ich auf 2x1 Füttern eingestellt.

LG Marja


----------



## Kaje (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Danke Marja, für Deinen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht.

Ich bräuchte wenn dann einen Automaten,den ich neben den Teich stellen kann, der dann über digitale Uhr programmierbar ist, wieviel wie weit und wie oft das futter in den Teich geworfen werden soll. Am besten Batterie/Solarbetrieben.  Finde da aber nichts in akzebablen Preisregionen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Hi zusammen,

ich hab mal rumgesucht und festgestellt, dass es erst ab 250 € aufwärts gute Automaten gibt. Ich habe zwar noch den velda fisch feeder gefunden - aber da kann man keine sticks oder flocken reinpacken sondern nur die runden.

Ich lass es mit der Automatenanschaffung und bitte meine Nachbarin mal alle 2 Tage was reinzuwerfen ... hab ja noir Goldies und keine Kois.


----------



## marja (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Hallo ihr beiden

also neben dem Teich kann man den ich habe nicht stellen, da er wie erwähnt es nicht "rüberwirft/verstreut" Soll es ja auch geben, aber die kosten ein paar Euros mehr.

Den Velda Fisch Feeder hatte ich mir auch zuerst zugelegt, siehe oben das Posting. Den gibt es von Velad und dann auch noch von SuperFish. Die sehen beide identisch aus, aber haben halt eine analoge Uhr, mit vorgegebenen Auswurfzeiten die man dann aktivieren muß.

Den, den ich jetzt habe siehe *Homepage* "Koifutterhaus Futterautomat Koi" kostet lt. Homepage um die 89 Euro. Bei Ebay habe ich bei diesem Händler den für 29 Euro ersteigert. (Ich verstehe nicht warum andere immer so früh bieten müßen, egal) und bin soweit zufrieden damit. O.k. an der passenden (optischen) Halterung muß ich noch arbeiten, aber so funktioniert er.

Der FishFeeder Jet, ist so eine Auswurfmachine, soll aber laut sein beim auswerfen.

Fazit: Für mich ist er o.k. er füttert in dem Fall mit Pellets wenn ich nicht da bin die Goldis und Kois. Wenn ich da bin, gebe ich denen dann auch mal Leckerlies. Es können 4 Timer programmiert werden, entweder mit einmal (15g) oder zweimal (30g) auswerfen.

Die Fotos folgen heute Abend.

Optisch finde ich sieht er fast wie der Koi Cafe aus, was aber nun der Koi Cafe für den Preis von um die 300 Euro kann, keine Ahnung. evtl. andere Futterarten? Aber das wäre mir auch zu teuer.

LG Marja


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

 für den Preis , so eine Halterung ist ja schnell aus Alus gebaut, es gibt im BM diese 4 Kant Dinger und ein passendes reinsteckbares Plastikkreuz


----------



## marja (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Guten Morgen zusammen

sorry die Bilder konnte ich nicht mehr machen. Bei dem kleinen Lüftchen hier in Brandenburg hat es unseren zusammenfaltbaren Pavilion, gerade mal 2 Wochen alt, etwas mitgenommen. Also war die erste Prio ersteinmal, den Schaden zu beheben.

danke dir für den Tipp mit den Alus. Ja muß ich mal schauen, unser Pavilion ist auch aus Alu und der ist bei dem Wind wie erwähnt leicht zusammengebrochen, hmm gut beim Futterautomat hat der Wind keine Angriffsfläche ;-)

Favorisieren tue ich ja immer noch die Holzvariante, die ich im vorherigen Thread gepostet habe. Sieht irgendwie schnicke aus ;-)

LG Marja


----------



## maritim (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

hat einer von euch den futterautomat superfish koi feeder?

http://www.hanako-koi.de/SuperFish-Koi-Feeder.html


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

ich hab den *runterfall* Automaten, bei diesen Auswurfteilen wäre ich vorsichtig (wind/ regen wenn die Klappe offen ist)


----------



## marja (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Hallo Ralf,

daran habe ich ja noch gar nicht gedacht bei den Auswurf Automaten. Meinst, das die solange offen sind? Habe mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt. Naja mein "runterfall" Automat funktioniert nach wievor wunderbar. Nur bei ein wenig zuviel Wind mach ich mir manchmal gedanken ;-)) Aber da muß es schon richtig stürmisch sein.

LG Marja


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Leider weis ich nicht wie lange der Auswurf offen bleibt, aber es genügt ja schon wenig Wasser um das Futter zu verkleben - wenn man ihn schräg stellt gibt es sicher kein stehendes Wasser auf dem Deckel aber wenn ihr im Urlaub seid und mal ein richtiger Sommerregen runtergeht reichen auch schon 2 sekunden Klappe auf um das Futter nass zu machen

Wenn man schon so einen Automaten hat müsste manvielleicht einen Unterstand mit Seitenwändern so konstruieren, dass er nicht nass wird aber auch noch werfen kann.

Ich habe 2 kleine Holzbalken die bei mir noch rumlagen mit einem starken Winkel  verbunden und am Ende meinen *runterfall* Automaten mit Draht fest montiert - dieser hängt ca. 20-30cm über der Wasserfläche (über der Tiefzone, ca. 1,30m vom Teichrand entfernt) auch bei Wind fällt das Futter in die hunrigen Münder und der __ Reiher kann die Situation auch nicht ausnutzen da gut vom Rand entfernt.

Anscheinend kriegt der immer mit wenn ich mal länger im Urlaub bin - ist dann öfter da und schaut von den Tannenwipfeln auf den Teich (sagen meine Nachbarn)- die Angelsehnen halfen jedoch bisher immer - er hat Angst davor.


----------



## maritim (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

hallo,

nach langen prüfen von berichten habe ich mich für den fish-mate-p7000   entschieden.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fish-Mate-P7000-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item1e6405bc03
anleitung
http://www.aquaristic.net/out/media/0/Fish-Mate-P7000-gebrauchsanweisung.pdf

er steht  bei mir im trocknen und das futter rieselt in ein 75er rohr (länge 1 meter ) mit steilen winkel in den teich.
so kann das futter nicht nass werden und es  kann sich nicht im rohr und futterautomat verkleben.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Super gemacht , Fotos wollen wir natürlich auch sehen 

Wie lange kommen Deine Fischies mit den 7L Füllvolumen aus ?


----------



## maritim (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

hallo ralf,

meine koi bekommen ca. 150 gramm futter am tag.
wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, dann langen die 7 l füllvolumen (sind ca. 3000 gramm) ca. 20 tage.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Hallo Peter,

Fotos sehen wollen 

Im übrigen, ich habe mir aus Holzbalkenresten und einem starken Winkel eine Aufhängung gebastelt so dass der Futterautomat 50cm über der Wasseroberfläche hängt. Das Holz L habe ich in einen in die Erde reinsteckbaren Sonnenschrimhalter gesteckt - hat super gefunzt - selbst bei starkem Wind blieb alles stehen.

Gestern stellte ich fest, dass mein Freund der __ Reiher da war - er saß genau auf dem Ende des L Stückes, also genau über dem Futterautomat . Für den nächsten urlaub mache ich da eine mit Nägeln versetzte Holzleiste per Klettband fest.

Da ich Gottseidank auch Angelsehe kreuz und quer über den Teich gezogen habe, hatte er wohl Schiss und nix abbekommen - ich kann also nur jedem der solch einen Urlaubsfütterer hat und nur außenherum den Teich vor dem Reiher geschützt hat empfehlen einen zusätzlichen Schutz einzubauen.

Als ich dann gestern den Futterautomaten in den Anbau brachte und nach 20min noch mals am Teich war - war mein Freund wieder da und ärgerte sich abermals über die Angelsehenen.

Er flog dann kreischend weg


----------



## fbr (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Hallo,
ich habe DIES Version für meine Koi gebaut


----------



## gartenotti (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

juten tach

also ich habe den hier seit dieser saison laufen und muss sagen eine geile sache echt. ich füttere sogar sticks damit man muss nur den alle 2 wochen nach füllen. den habe ich bei e bei hihihi kleinanzeiger für 17 € bekommen und der stand schon fast 1 jahr da drin und keiner hat ihn gesehen aber dann ich hihihi.


----------



## gartenotti (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*



 

das ist MEIN automat den ich meinte und kein Copyright  

@blumenelse der steht jetzt auf dem boden zum überwintern und die Copyright  anleitung  auch. ha ha ha


----------



## Christine (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

[OT]Hallo Gartenotti, vielleicht lässt Du Dir erstmal von jemandem erklären, was "Copyright" und "Urheberrechte" sind, bevor Du hier weiter Dummsinn postest.[/OT]


----------



## gartenotti (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> [OT]Hallo Gartenotti, vielleicht lässt Du Dir erstmal von jemandem erklären, was "Copyright" und "Urheberrechte" sind, bevor Du hier weiter Dummsinn postest.[/OT]



witzboldin was


----------



## hkkleemann (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Hallo an alle, 
der Thread hier ist ja schon etwas älter und wohl auch irgendwie "abgerissen"? Ich nutze seit letztem Frühjahr den Fish Feeder Pro und der ist auch - so meine Meinung - optimal bedienbar bzw. programmierbar.
Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich aber öfter mal den Effekt, dass das Futter durch Nässe die sich einschleicht verklebt. Hat von euch zufällig ähnliche Probleme/Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Probeweise werde ich die Tage mal die Position ändern und den Futterauswurf mittels HT-Rohren zum Futterring führen.


----------



## marja (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Hallo,

mein Automat hat nach ca. 1 Jahr das Problem mit der digitalen Anzeige bekommen, das heißt ich konnte nichts mehr ablesen. Nun habe ich den Automat neu gekauft, aber er hat Probleme beim Auswerfen von Pellets mit der Größe von 6mm. Nun Suche ich wieder was neues.

Hat jemand neue Ideen?

Gruß Marja


----------



## marja (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*



hkkleemann schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> der Thread hier ist ja schon etwas älter und wohl auch irgendwie "abgerissen"? Ich nutze seit letztem Frühjahr den Fish Feeder Pro und der ist auch - so meine Meinung - optimal bedienbar bzw. programmierbar.
> Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich aber öfter mal den Effekt, dass das Futter durch Nässe die sich einschleicht verklebt. Hat von euch zufällig ähnliche Probleme/Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Probeweise werde ich die Tage mal die Position ändern und den Futterauswurf mittels HT-Rohren zum Futterring führen.



Das ist ja ärgerlich, soviel Geld und dann so was? 

Gruß Marja


----------



## sprinter616 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Hallo!
Ich bin mit meinem Aquaforte Koifeeder sehr zufrieden!

Habe auch immernoch einen neuen ovp zu verkaufen!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## hkkleemann (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*



marja schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Automat hat nach ca. 1 Jahr das Problem mit der digitalen Anzeige bekommen, das heißt ich konnte nichts mehr ablesen. Nun habe ich den Automat neu gekauft, aber er hat Probleme beim Auswerfen von Pellets mit der Größe von 6mm. Nun Suche ich wieder was neues.
> 
> ...



Hi Marja,
das Problem hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch schon! Hattest du es zufällig an einem Ort an dem es zu sehr erwärmte, bzw. der Sonne ausgesetzt war? 
Habe direkt an den Service geschrieben, gesagt wie enttäuscht ich bin, da doch sonst die Produkte immer so zuverlässig sind, ... Man hat mir - obwohl ich es bei irgendeinem Anbieter in der Bucht gekauft hatte - anstandslos ein Ersatzbedienteil geschickt, mit der Bitte nach Erhalt, das defekte zurück zu schicken. 
Ich hatte mir dann überlegt, dass es vermutlich an der Sonneneinstrahlung lag --> Kabel zum Futtermautomat durchgetrennt, 10m 2adriges Kabel in Rohr zur Filterkammer verlegt, dort das Bedienteil angebracht und seit her ist das Problem erst mal erledigt. 

Den Auswurf habe ich nun mit einem HT T-Stück und einem Stopfen "verschönert", am Futterautomat Klebeband zum Schutz angebracht, das T-Stück mittels Silikon mit dem Futterautomat abgedichtet und zur Sicherheit oben am Futterbehälter eine Tüte mit Gummi drüber. 
Nicht schön aber anscheinend effektiv. Für den kommenden Neubau des Teiches fällt mir hoffentlich noch eine schöne Lösung ein. 

LG,
Hans


----------



## Iedfreak (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Hatte den Fish feeder Basic 2 Wochen und war mehr als enttäuscht!!!

Futter rieselte durch und auch die Futtermengeneinstellung war nichts. Bei der kleinsten Einstellung hat er schon zu viel Futter durchgelassen... Habe jetzt seid 2 Wochen den Van Gerven Fish Feeder laufen und bin begeistert...


----------



## hkkleemann (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

Hi und guten Morgen,
habe meinen Feeder jetzt zwar umgebaut, aber evtl. kannst du mal bei Gelegenheit ein Foto machen vom Auswurf? Denke von der Bauweise müsste doch dort auch bei Regen am Rand eine Tropfenbildung entstehen, was wiederum dazu führen könnte, dass das Futter anhaftet und verklumpt?

LG,
Hans


----------



## hkkleemann (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Futterautomat für Teich*

So schaut das Teil nun übrigens aus:


----------



## krallowa (2. Mai 2017)

Moin,

wollte hier mal wieder eröffnen.
Ich suche auch einen Futterautomaten, da ich manchmal am Morgen vor lauter Stress (bin zu faul zeitig aufzustehen) das Füttern nicht schaffe.
Dann stehe ich am Abend am Teich und denke sehr angestrengt (am besten mit Schmiermittel "Bier" für das Denkgetriebe) darüber nach ob ich morgens gefüttert habe, oder war es doch ein Tag vorher????
Daher wäre ein Futterautomat schon was feines, am besten für 6mm Futter mit frei wählbarer Futterzeit und Intervall.
Hat jemand so etwas am Teich hängen?
MfG
Ralf


----------

